

Ask HN: Anyone wants to get Junior level Django assistant for free? - tuyguntn

I am looking for a team with experienced django devs.<p>I have built very simple backends for Android&#x2F;iOS apps in Django, built api backend with rest framework, but still feeling lack of knowledge.<p>When I start project I always open additionally at least 2 things, django source codes and django docs, 
if I am working with rest_framework then it will be also opened. I think I may need some mentoring from experienced devs or teams, since they have smell and taste of django.<p>If you think you need additional help on your project and your team has senior django developers, please feel free to contact me, I will contribute to your project for free.<p>I have decent experience in C&#x2F;C++, Java, android development, but I want to dive into django and web dev. recently.<p>tuyguntn at gmail dot com
======
malux85
Where are you based? (Update your HN profile)

If you're in London, email me, we're hiring

~~~
tuyguntn
I am based in Central Asia, I would appreciate if you consider telecommutes.

